# First brisket on my Yoder



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Loaded my first brisket this morning at 6:15am! Can't wait to try it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Progressing well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have teeth and will travel...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have teeth and will travel...


Hey Blake! I know you have done several briskets on your Rec-Tec and the pics were awesome! I finally manned up and did one. The weather was perfect and it turned out great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks awesome bro!


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

looks really good! Definitive smoke ring and great looking bark!

One of the things that I have learned with my pellet grill is that with the forced air fan, everything I cook takes less time than my stick burner. I can do briskets in 6-7 hours instead of 10-12 and ribs are done in 4 hours instead of 6.

With the ease of cooking on the pellet grill, I cook ribs 2-3 times a month and on average 1.5 briskets per month. I also started cooking fatties.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Tuff said:


> looks really good! Definitive smoke ring and great looking bark!
> 
> One of the things that I have learned with my pellet grill is that with the forced air fan, everything I cook takes less time than my stick burner. I can do briskets in 6-7 hours instead of 10-12 and ribs are done in 4 hours instead of 6.
> 
> With the ease of cooking on the pellet grill, I cook ribs 2-3 times a month and on average 1.5 briskets per month. I also started cooking fatties.


Same here I love mine


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tuff said:


> looks really good! Definitive smoke ring and great looking bark!
> 
> One of the things that I have learned with my pellet grill is that with the forced air fan, everything I cook takes less time than my stick burner. I can do briskets in 6-7 hours instead of 10-12 and ribs are done in 4 hours instead of 6.
> 
> With the ease of cooking on the pellet grill, I cook ribs 2-3 times a month and on average 1.5 briskets per month. I also started cooking fatties.


It's the air and the constant temp. Hard to beat!


----------



## drphilwv (Oct 3, 2016)

Second brisket I've seen in a few days that's fat side down. Do you flip it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I do mine fat side up so the grease has to travel thru the brisket and it stays moist.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Great looking brisket. Yoder makes a very good pit. I did an overnight brisket on my Primo Saturday night. Excellent weather for a brisket cook. 

As for fat side down, in my opinion it is the way to go, especially when the heat is coming from the bottom of the cooking chamber. The fat layer protects the meat from the heat. I always cook my briskets fat side down. I really feel that the basting properties of fat side up is overrated. In my opinion, the rendered fat rolls off the top and off of the edge of the meat instead of melting inside of it. When I wrap in butcher paper, I will roll with fat side up however. But there is no 1 correct way to cook a brisket.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

manintheboat said:


> Great looking brisket. Yoder makes a very good pit. I did an overnight brisket on my Primo Saturday night. Excellent weather for a brisket cook.
> 
> As for fat side down, in my opinion it is the way to go, especially when the heat is coming from the bottom of the cooking chamber. The fat layer protects the meat from the heat. I always cook my briskets fat side down. I really feel that the basting properties of fat side up is overrated. In my opinion, the rendered fat rolls off the top and off of the edge of the meat instead of melting inside of it. When I wrap in butcher paper, I will roll with fat side up however. But there is no 1 correct way to cook a brisket.


Very good point!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> Great looking brisket. Yoder makes a very good pit. I did an overnight brisket on my Primo Saturday night. Excellent weather for a brisket cook.
> 
> *As for fat side down, in my opinion it is the way to go, especially when the heat is coming from the bottom of the cooking chamber. The fat layer protects the meat from the heat.*


This was my line of thought as well. The diffusion plate is fairly close to the lower grate in the Yoder and I was worried about charring the meat. Over all I think it worked out well.

Also, I would like to thank all of you for your input and compliments as they are much appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

*Temp variation*

My gmg pellet smoker has a 50* variation between right and left side of grill. Is this characteristic of all pellet smokers?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

sonny h said:


> My gmg pellet smoker has a 50* variation between right and left side of grill. Is this characteristic of all pellet smokers?


Not really-check your thermometer that controls the thermostat. Make sure it isn't touching anything and it has room for air to circulate around it. I would also ask how you are measuring the temps - lifting the lid of a pellet smoker for more than a few seconds will cause a significant drop in temp.


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

*Temp variation*

I measured it with the food temp sensor with the door closed and with a thermopop. Same readings. Meat will cook very quickly when near the right (hot) side.


----------



## TX1823 (Jan 8, 2017)

Good looking slab of meat! And congrats on the Yoder. My father-in-law has the 640 and they seem to turn out some tender cuts. I've always been a stick pit guy until eating off his Yoder. Last year I broke down and bought a Green Mountain. The biggest difference I can find in the two pits, is the Yoder is a much heavier metal and cooks even no matter what the whether is outside. When I cook a brisket on the GMG in July or August, they come out phenomenal (to me anyways!), but in the winter (40 - 50 degrees outside), the brisket gets tough and dried and out on the bottom (directly above the firebox). I haven't tried insulating the pit in the winter, but I do know my father-in-law doesn't need to wrap his pit ever.

I may try fat side down to see if that would avoid the drying out issue in the winter. I haven't ever considered doing it in the stick pit, nor have I had a need, but in the GMG, I may give that a try on the next cold cookout...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

for sure try fat side down. The fat cap will protect the bottom side of the brisket. Since the pit is not as insulated, it is probably a slightly different temp at the bottom of the brisket than on top.


----------

